# Weird gunk on anubias plant?



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had this little 5g tank up and running for about two weeks. The only live plant in it is an anubias that I left floating because Yurei seems to love it. I've had this plant for almost a month, having bought it on the same day I bought Yurei.

A few days ago, I noticed some weird gunk on the roots and some of the stems of the anubias. It doesn't seem to be bothering Yurei, but what is this stuff? Is it algae? Mold? I'm not seeing it anywhere else in the tank other than on the anubias. Should I rinse the plant in tap water and gently scrub off the gunk? Is it safe to leave the plant in the tank with Yurei?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Hard to tell if that's the start of bba (black beard algae) or an anubias disease called rhizome rot.
Can you get a close up view of the cut end of the anubias rhizome (horizontal part that leaves and roots grow from) in the light? Is it dark/discolored? IF you take the anubias out and sniff it does it smell like rotting garbage? Is the cut end of the rhizome (or any other part of the rhizome) soft? Have any of the roots fallen off recently?


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

The cut end of the rhizome looks a little dark when compared with the cut end on Rakki's anubias. It's not soft, nor is the rest of the rhizome. It doesn't smell bad, just a little earthy. It doesn't look like any roots have fallen off.

I did notice a couple of leaves are yellowing though.

I hope this picture of the cut end of Yurei's anubias will suffice. It's not easy holding up a plant to the light with one hand and trying to get a phone camera to focus without dropping the phone with the other hand.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I understand the difficulty... Hmm I'd do a bleach dip of the plant to be safe, its very tolerant of bleach dips, and will get rid of algae if that's what you have. Google up ratios for bleech dipping aquaic plants. make sure ti rinse thoroughly before putting back in teh tank.

The cut in end of looks like rhizome rot but lack of smell and soft posts would make me think its just dirty instead, rub the cut end gently when rinsing off (if you bleach dip), see if the brown comes off (don't scrape at it with nail, just rub over it with finger).
If you keep seeing more and more leaves turn yellow though you should see some of the other signs I mentioned for rhizome rot.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Could the yellow leaves have anything to do with poor lighting? Yurei's tank has an LED light on it since I couldn't find anything better. It should get some indirect sunlight from the nearby window, but maybe not enough.

Does it need to be unscented bleach? I think I only have a lavender-scented one.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I would advise against the scented bleach. Too many additives. A plain bleach like Clorox would be better. Anubias are quite low light plants so I am guessing that it is not the light but more of a lack of nutrients thst the plant needs. I use root tabs periodically to give my plants a boost. I am not seeing the entire plant in your pics, but are the yellow leaves the newer leaves coming in? Sometimes the new leaves are a bit yellow but will color up in time. I have been fooled with that too, thinking the leaves were dying.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Root tabs are useless for a plant currently being floated, and is usually tied to decor as its rhizome cannot be buried (will rot). Also anubias is a very undemanding very slow growing plant. It can survive fine without ferts, just needs a little nitrate. If levels are always "0ppm" for nitrate then letting some build up is good. though going over 20ppm nitrates you really need to be doing more water changes (some says as high as 40ppm is OK.. but I prefer keeping at/bellow the 10-20ppm mark)


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to reply. This is what I meant about some of the leaves yellowing, but it's just the two in the picture. The plant has a total of seven leaves, and another is in the process of unfolding. Sorry about the photobombing betta. He doesn't want to be in front of the camera unless I'm trying to get pictures of something other than him.

I'm planning to try the bleach dip this weekend when I'm able to pick up some non-scented bleach.

I also tested the levels in Yurei's tank tonight, and the nitrates are at 20 ppm.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

Two things right off. If you are going to bleach dip the plants, keep the roots out of the bleach solution or you will do more harm than good for your Anubias.

Second, I've looked around, and from the first pic, it looks like you have the beginnings of Fuzz Algae. As I understand it, it arises from nutrient deficiencies. I wasn't able to find anything on which deficiencies in particular are lacking; however, the yellowing of the leaves looks to me like a phosphate deficiency.

This algae is not harmful to the fish in your tank and as far as I can tell, is more unsightly than harmful to the plants. Providing a balanced dosing routine will take care of the algae. Do you currently dose nutrients, and if so, which ones?


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmm, the roots is where most of the algae is, so I guess the bleach dip is out. I'll try gently rinsing it in tap water instead when Yurei gets his water change tomorrow and see if I can get some of the algae off. I'm glad to know it isn't anything harmful at least.

I don't dose anything for plants right now. Each of my two bettas has a single anubias in his tank as far as live plants go, and Rakki's anubias has been fine for the four months I've had it. I've only had Yurei's for a month, the same amount of time I've had him. What would you recommend I dose for the plants?


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

For now, just to be certain, leave it be and clean it off manually. I'd personally like to see if it is something temporary, this particular algae or something else. It's hard to tell at this point. I am sure nothing will be harmed in the interim.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Alright. Should I go ahead and trim off the yellow leaves after I clean off the plant? I was planning to do that with Yurei's water change tomorrow.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

That sounds fine.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay, thanks, rpadgett37.


----------



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

My pleasure. Keep this thread updated. I'd like to track the progress of your tank.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I cleaned off as much of the stuff as I could during Yurei's last water change a few days ago and trimmed off the two yellow leaves. The plant seems to be doing fine so far. I'll update again after some time has passed or if the stuff comes back or leaves start turning yellow again.


----------



## mattdocs12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the same issue.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I just wanted to update again on my anubias. It seems to be doing well now. The gunk has gone away for the most part, and I haven't had any more leaves turn yellow. There was a spot on the rhizome where it had turned yellow because of where one of the yellow leaves was connected, but that spot is doing better now, too. I'm still not 100% sure what was going on with the plant, but I think it's going to be okay. I just wanted to say thanks again for everyone's help.


----------

